#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Exxon Blue Book

## amrezzat82

Hey guys


Could any body please upload a copy of Exxon Blue BookSee More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## ask

i too need it brothers

thanks a million

----------


## smar

I also need it. Can anyone please send it to me at sm.alirizvi@yahoo.com

----------


## asif

Please share "Snam Progeti" and "Haldor Topsoe" design practices

----------


## maxim

Please send it to
maxim.gavrielienko@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## nomanfahmi

Would be nice if I get a copy as well. Thanks for everybody

----------


## nhussain

I'll be highly obliged if it is sent to me at nhussain5@yahoo.com

----------


## amirhossein

I'll be highly obliged if it is sent to me at amirhossein.khalili@gmail.com

----------


## setak

I will be appreciated if you can send to majmor@gmail.com 
Thank you

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

It would really nice if you sent it also to tcastro@pipesys.com

thank you very much

----------


## nay_den

Please for me brother nay_den@hotmail.com

----------


## zack1618

please for me: budhi1618@yahoo.co.id

----------


## Shyam Seshadri

Can Some one please send the copy of exxon blue book to rahulavyas@gmail.com

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## eng

thanks

----------


## mucoolkp

please send me at mucoolkp@gmail.com

----------


## Chemster980

help, please send me a copy , dexter980@yahoo.com

----------


## projek2

Send me a copy.

----------


## HUMZZ

i need it too, please send at humzada@yahoo.com

thanks a million

----------


## talha_sangi

hey thx in advance please send me on talha_sangi@yahoo.com

----------


## mrojas

Friends i really need this manual so if you can send me a copy please

----------


## mrojas

i need one of these exxon blue book

----------


## zyck

please send at zikri.nasser@yahoo.com, i need it very much

thanks a million

----------


## Devkumar

please for me: dev19785@gmail.com

----------


## ae7121

Dear sir
I need "Snam Progeti" and "Haldor Topsoe" design practices and "Exxon Blue Book"
any one help me please or send the address of those for me a.e7121@gmail.com

----------


## inzenjer

does anyone have
EXXON DP - Design Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON EP - Engineering Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON FP - Field Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.


EXXON DD - Drawing Detail Revision/Addition -- Procedure and FormSee More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## MERAJAT123

I'll be highly obliged if it is sent to me at merajat123@gmail.com

----------


## bryandown

Data Book on Hydrocarbons = Exxon blue book ?? 
(In exxon engineering, process design course states that they are the same)

This is the link for data book on hydrocarbons 9th 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bakhtiar.yousefi

I also need it. Can anyone please send it to me at: bakhtiar.yousefi@gmail.com

----------


## Seventh-7_worm

Thanks a lot bro for the link...  :Big Grin:

----------


## jojeecares

plz send the book to junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com

----------


## Jr.

please send it to me danangadiwibowo@yahoo.com

----------


## Down2003

please send at nascimento789@hotmail.com, i need it very much

thanks a million

----------


## backspace

Thank you

----------


## mr300

Excellent contribution

----------


## harij_ac

Unfortunately for me and many others cannot download from Rapidshare.... we only can feel it from you all. Cone somebody do a favour for us? ifile it will be a good option. Thanks to you all.

cheers

----------


## brianliu

can i have one copy? many thanks.
fs_yunhai@126.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Please send me a copy in achmadnureddin@yahoo.com

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## ruben2580

please send me a copy to ruben2580@hotmail.com

----------


## Brume

I also wish to have it... rigzone1@yahoo.com Thanks in advance

----------


## mohammedshafi4u

i need too plz mohammedshafi4u@gmail.com

----------


## kanankiri

I'd be very grateful to have it. Plz send it into flybison@gmail.com

----------


## Petter

I need too. Tanks
petterbrenner@gmail.com

----------


## widodo_hs

Please send me copy of exxon blue book, Haldor Topsoe and snamprogetti
at widodo_chem_eng@yahoo.com

----------


## zefilo

Please send me a copy.
emmiweb@yahoo.it

Thanks a lot

----------


## pankmuz

please upload the link or kindlay send to it my email plz

----------


## Florentina

> Hey guys
> Could any body please upload a copy of Exxon Blue Book



Please send Exxon Blue Book at floricica111@yahoo.com.
Tks in advance.

----------


## chesy

Please send me a copy.
silviacerrada@yahoo.es
Thanks a lot of

----------


## niconeuquen

Please send it to  nicolasroldan86@yahoo.com.ar thanks!!

----------


## EOGUSE

please for me ;


eoguse@yahoo.comSee More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## nxh1707

Please send me a copy of Exxon books, 
Thanks millions  
nxh1707@hotmail.com

----------


## nxh1707

Please send me a copy of Exxon books, 
Thanks millions  
nxh1707@hotmail.com

----------


## sima

Please send me a copy of Exxon books, 
Thanks, 
nmtukur@yahoo.com

----------


## gontiS

Please send a co copy to gonti.singh@ymail.com as well. Thanks in advance. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hariszafar

please forward me the same at harisbzafar@gmail.com

----------


## Andi

Please send me a copy of Exxon books,
Many thanks,  eng.pro11@gmail.com

----------


## mahesh009

Please send me a copy of Exxon books,
Many thanks, whiplash2603@gmail.com

----------


## sabaro4u

for me my dear firends  sabaro4u@yahoo.com

----------


## danielo

please send me exxon blue book to mansouri507@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## pepino

I need a copy of Exxon blue book, please!!!. augusto_maroa@yahoo.com.ar. thanks!!

----------


## mhrizadi

also please send me a copy of exxon blue book mhrizadi@gmail.com

----------


## Raj indo

please send at rajindo@gmail.com

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## adel_76

please send it to me at azzaza.naftec@gmail.com

----------


## chirinoslaa

please send to (chirinoslaa@yahoo.com)

----------


## mrc3306

I'm looking for WATER TREATMENT HANDBOOK  (Degremont)  and PETROLEUM REFINERY ENGINEERING (W. Nelson)

If someone have this books, please publish the link to download.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## rajpd28

plz give ifile link
regard

----------


## mhrizadi

would u pls. send me a copy? mhrizadi@gmail.com

----------


## wsymbiosis

I would apreciate if you could forward it to: wsymbiosis@gmail.com

----------


## ask

Dear users,
if somebody needs a copy of a book or articles please add ur name in list as indicated below to avoid congestion as well as it would be lot easier for the sender.I CREATED A TRIAL FOR THIS IF EVERYONE LIKES WE CAN FOLLOW THIS METHOD. 
*KNOWLEDGE FREE FOR ALL*
I would apreciate if you could forward it to: 
rajindo@gmail.com,azzaza.naftec@gmai...umar@gmail.com

----------


## souames zoheir

Please send it to me at zsouames@yahoo.fr

----------


## losmoscas

Please send it to me at egpet.forum@gmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Please send to me as well:  m.shahverdi@gmail.com

----------


## mehdimelika

I am in urgent need please upload if any. thanks mesabet@yahoo.com

----------


## andak777

Would be nice if  someone upload this file. Thanks you

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## zhenlufan

please send at zhenlufan@gmail.com 
thanks

----------


## mengazaa

please send at mengazaa@hotmail.com
thank you very much

----------


## eagle_one

would be very thankful if i got one

mail the link or copy to me @ eagaya@gmail.com

thanks!!

----------


## naving

Please forward to navinp.gautam@gmail.com

Thanks and regards.

Navin

----------


## bond07

pls forwars it to anatolaniga@gmail.com


Thank you in advance. Best regards

----------


## august8

please share it with me.
engin.j.kim@gmail.com 
Thank you.

----------


## okanane

please i need too okanane@gmail.com
thx

----------


## ing.rincon

please I need the Exxon Blue Book...please send to noerinconbjj9@gmail.com

----------


## jkshah74

can any body send me a copy of exxon standard ?

A lot lot lot thanks from me . jkshah74@yahoo.ca

----------


## Nabilia

Why does everyone ask for spam by posting their email? If anyone has it, post it for all

----------


## aseptman

yes would be helpful to all

----------


## andre_swai

please send it at
andre_swai@hotmail.com


thanks!See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please share the book

----------


## bizkitgto

If possible could you send EXXON blue book/link to: bizkitgto@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Biz

----------


## harshad

plz send me EXXON blue book Link : harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks a lot..

Harshad

----------


## alhabsys

I will be appreciated if you can send to alhabsysz@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## mubeshar786

me too brother mubeshar786@gmail.com thanks alot

----------


## danielo

I will be appreciated,too, if you can send to amin.mansori@gmail.com

----------


## zenith

please send me the exxon books on my email:    KHAFJI2010@GMAIL.COM

higly appreciated

Thanks

----------


## ait

will be appreciated,too, if you can send to ait.khelifa@gmail.com

----------


## ngovankhoi

Please give me a copy.
ngovankhoi@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Patrice Lehocky

I would really appreciate a copy too. patrice.lehocky@gmail.com

----------


## fadiragb

thanksss for all 
could some one sent it : fadiragb@gmail.com

----------


## carlosanez

I will be appreciated if you can send to carlosanez@gmail.com 


Thank you for you considerationSee More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## collinz

please for me collinsace@yahoo.com

----------


## emiliopip3

Please send me a copy of Exxon books, 
Thanks
epcar3@gmail.com

----------


## EOGUSE

Me too please,
eoguse@yahoo.com

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

please for me gonzagaap@yahoo.com.br

thanks a lot

----------


## mirro

please share if you have

----------


## sharmeen

please share it with all forum members if any 1 have  exon blue book.

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

I dont

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

I don't have exxon blue, also want please share with members forum.

Best regards.

----------


## nkr3114568

Please send me a copy of Exxon books,
Thanks
nkr3114568@gmail.com

----------


## sharmeen

can some one provide me Exxon Blue Book @ 
sadafsharmeen@yahoo.com

----------


## khahuy2007

Please for me also: khahuy2007@yahoo.com.vn
Thanks in advance

----------


## goldenfox

could someone share it with me? jiayanlei@eyou.com

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## anwarahmad

Salam/Hi all,
Kindly send to me as well to maa.anwar@gmail.com if anybody found it. Appreciate your effort. JazakaALLAHhukhoir...

----------


## earlmark1

Please send me copy of the exxon books too please.
Thank you very much.
earlmark1@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## Maroto

Hi.. please send the Exxon Blue Book for me too..
tri.herwanto@energi-mp.com

Thanks in advance...

----------


## tommy.sharing

I need it,My email:tommy.sharing@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## onthemove

I NEED A COPY TOO, please send to evading.me@gmail.com, thanks in advance

----------


## chaychenko_o

Could someone send me a copy of the Exxon Blue Book.
My mail  sashachai@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## xyz420

I am also looking for this book badly. Can some one please provide it

----------


## mahesh009

Please send me also

Email : dmkraju@gmail.com

----------


## zefilo

please send me a copy.

Thanks in advance

emmiweb@yahoo.it

----------


## lcaptainl

i would appreciate it please lcaptainl@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## Wazidni

Could you send me the soft copy of it also (wazidni.a@gmail.com)
Thank you

----------


## Valpio

Please for me francesco.valpiani1@alice.it

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## shahryar

Could you please send itto me also. I'll appriciate you. Thank you. My email address: gshahriar@hotmail.com

----------


## jose alvarez

Please forward it to me jfdeza@gmail.com .Thanks in advances...

----------


## jose alvarez

Please forward it to me jfdeza@gmail.com .Thanks in advances...

----------


## syedali

plz forward it to syedalimardan@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## u291510

plz forward it to u291510@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## kippensoep

plz forward it to kippensoepenator@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## vallgus

plz forward it to val.gabriele.81@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## shah1356

hi, I would be appreciated if it was sent to following email:
sh_masoodi@yahoo.com

----------


## emiliopip3

plz forward it to epcar3@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## yoly165

i also need it

thanks a lot

----------


## krypton

I need it, can you send it to me please thanks a lot ms.valet@gmail.com

----------


## jason-yoon

please for me dongwook712@gmail.com

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## christiancarioca

christiancarioca@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## xjaf01

Pls send to joseaflore@gmail.com

----------


## juanandres

hope this topic is still alive.

I will appreciate a lot if you share this to sfortunato76@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## txq_txq

I need too. My email xuanquang72000@yahoo.com

----------


## vasucristal

HAI,
              PLEASE SEND TO srinivasancristal@hotmail.com , please.

----------


## saesoos5

please send me too
My email:sarsoos5@yahoo.com

----------


## rajangigs

hi, please send me a copy to email
rajangigs@yahoo.com

thanks in advance

----------


## equate123

me to  megapriya06@gmail.com

----------


## Doger Dudesky

please send me to dogdude@doglover.com

----------


## irian

please send me too
My email:	
irianone@gmail.com

Best regards.

----------


## irian1

please send me too  irianone@gmail.com

Best regards.

----------


## sphere2004

I see lot of email address being posted. Has anyone received it?

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## irian1

> I see lot of email address being posted. Has anyone received it?



Hello sphere2004,

I have not received your message.

my email is   irianone@yahoo.com  .

Thanks in advance. Best regards.

----------


## irian1

Hello sphere2004,

Sorry, there is a mistake on my email.
My mail is :  irianone@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance. Best regards.

----------


## WALKER898

please, send me too 
email: sky3@tut.by

----------


## tipcop

Please send me Exxon Blue Book
e-mail: tipsifpf@gmail.com

----------


## javcas24

Please send me Exxon Blue Book
e-mail:javcas2417@gmail.com

----------


## iakhan65

Please send me Exxon Blue Book
e-mail: iakhan65@gmail.com

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

> please send me too  irianone@gmail.com
> 
> Best regards.



Please, send me too . my e-mail:r_eldhrif71@yahoo.com.
thank you.

----------


## stuntman

Please send me Exxon Blue Book
e-mail: stuntmanzzz@yahoo.it
THX

----------


## huifa

I would apreciate if you could forward it to: 
huifa99@yahoo.com.cn

----------


## irian1

I would appreciate if someone could forward it to: 

irianone@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance. Best regards.

----------


## emanc

Nobody has it but people keep posting their emails.

----------


## willyokere

Would be nice if I get a copy as well . Thanks for everybody

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## Rhenrique

Please, I also want.

My e-mail: henriqueatoladonosecu@gmail.com

----------


## yogacruise

I will be appreciated if you can send to yogacruise@gmail.com 
Thank you

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## faratav

Please send me Exxon Blue Book
e-mail: mahdi.mataji@gmail.com

----------


## Lom

Pls could you provide me with PVTsim and OLGA? I also need the Exxon Mobil Blue Book.
My Email: lom.lentin@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Lom

Pls could you provide me with PVTsim and OLGA? I also need the Exxon Mobil Blue Book.
My Email: lom.lentin@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## yemmydot

pls kindly share with me yemmydot@yahoo.com

----------


## widyaprasetya

i need it either
would you please to share the link?
Thank you

----------


## dmahaveer

Please send the "Exxon blue book" to my email : dmahaveer1980@gmail.com

Thank you.

Regards,
Mahaveer

----------


## Gitta

Please send me the Exxon blue book on gittashezo@gmail.com. Thanks

----------


## gion_ro40

Please send me the Exxon blue book on gion_ro40@yahoo.com. Thanks

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please send me the Exxon blue book to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com


thank you in advanceSee More: Exxon Blue Book

----------

